# Accents sur iPad



## hiti (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Certains accents ne se mettent pas automatiquement sur iPad.
Savez-vous comment on peut en ajouter ?
Merci.


----------



## hiti (9 Décembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Quand tu dis :
> 
> ...



Sans dec... Voyons ça. Super. Merci beaucoup. Oh, j'suis trop nulllllle !!!!


----------



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Je pense bien  elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

un appui long ou un glissement rapide en haut par exemple sur le e pour avoir le é


----------



## Tosay (12 Décembre 2011)

> ou un glissement rapide en haut par exemple sur le e pour avoir le é


Je n'arrive pas (ou ne comprend pas) ton message ...

Tu veux dire qu'il suffit de slide le "e" vers le haut pour le transformer en "é" ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas (ou ne comprend pas) ton message ...
> 
> Tu veux dire qu'il suffit de slide le "e" vers le haut pour le transformer en "é" ?



exactement  le faire rapidement


----------



## elwelw (30 Mai 2012)

Savez vous aussi si on peut paramétrer un correcteur d orthographe français sur un clavier qwerty?
Sur iPad 3
Merci


----------



## Azergoth (30 Mai 2012)

Je pense que dans tes paramètres généraux tu peux régler le correcteur d'orthographe séparément du clavier 

Édit: oui, c'est ça: chaque langue que tu rajoute, tu peux choisir le type de clavier


----------

